# Offset Detailing Essex Brand New Mercedes C63S Detail - Insane Candy Gloss!!!



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Here's a brutal brand new box fresh Mercedes C63S V8 Bi Turbo that was booked in for a new car detail and especially to have two Kamikaze Collection coatings applied. The results are a dripping wet, candy gloss look showing off the blue hue beautifully.

All interior protective covers were removed and then onto the detail itself which included a single stage machine polish to rid minor defects caused in transportation (No dealership valeters were allowed to touch this car prior to me), then Kamikaze Miyabi Coat and ISM Coat on top a day apart.

Centre lock wheels, calipers, tyres and exterior glass were coated with Gyeon products.

New interior mats fitted, vacuumed throughout. Engine bay cleaned and dressed with Aerospace 303.

Please time some time to check the video out below, the gloss on this C63S with the above products is actually insane!!! :thumb::thumb:

HD Video.






Pictures.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Holy Jesus that looks amazing! Stunning car stunning colour :argie::argie:

Yet again you've done an amazing job :thumb: bet the owner was over the moon!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

That is superb, love the colour.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Beast of a car Daryl and quality work once again. See you on the 29th :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I love that, really love the interior on the new AMG Merc's too. Think they are a cut above the rest.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning motor, think this is the best colour for them as well.

Great work as usual :thumb:


----------



## Kai96 (Nov 13, 2015)

Anyone know the difference between this and a normal C63 ?


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

That engine builder seems a bit fishy to me!:tumbleweed:


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

great vid, paint work looks fluid , out standing work on a awesome car.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Bulkhead said:


> That engine builder seems a bit fishy to me!:tumbleweed:


:lol::lol:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Zetec-al said:


> I love that, really love the interior on the new AMG Merc's too. Think they are a cut above the rest.


Yeah I'm a really big fan of these and the 43's out.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Beast of a car Daryl and quality work once again. See you on the 29th :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 48386


Cheers, see you then!


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Lovely work! That is some serious gloss!

Did ou cover the car tp prevent dust dropping between coats or just start the second coat as soon as you got to work the next day?

Thanks BTW for sharing.
Geoff


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cy-Zuki said:


> Lovely work! That is some serious gloss!
> 
> Did ou cover the car tp prevent dust dropping between coats or just start the second coat as soon as you got to work the next day?
> 
> ...


Always covered after each coat has been applied :thumb:

The gloss in person was unreal. I'm still lusting over it haha! Knowing the detailers the owner had used before with his previous beasts I was pretty nervous about this one booked in even before he took delivery and asked for his honest opinion upon collection and his reply "this is on another level" so that says it all I think! :thumb:


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

Stunning Mercedes Interior is the best, I don't like the combination of color with matt black wheels and red calipers yuk.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Stunning car jaw dropping eye popping gloss, I would be over the moon receiving a finish like that.

But again with that silly sat nav screen, why? Did the designers go on strike that day?


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Screen works very well in the drivers/passengers seat - I like it.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> See you on the 29th :thumb:


Can't wait to see this one guys! 

Don't keep us waiting too long please! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Amazing job on amazing colour! Top!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Can't wait to see this one guys!
> 
> Don't keep us waiting too long please! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Not a full on correction detail, infact the machine isn't making an appearance on this car.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Offset Detailing said:


> Not a full on correction detail, infact the machine isn't making an appearance on this car.


No worries Daryl. :thumb:

A new car protection detail (I'd guess) of SB's lovely M2 is still worth seeing! 

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Daryl you have produced a stunning detail on that beast:argie: the gloss level is up there with the best I have seen:thumb: PS, like the music:lol:


----------



## DRGloss (Sep 27, 2016)

Stunning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

chongo said:


> Daryl you have produced a stunning detail on that beast:argie: the gloss level is up there with the best I have seen:thumb: PS, like the music:lol:


Cheers! HAHA That's STILL Bones, same artist.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

DRGloss said:


> Stunning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers DR!


----------



## DRGloss (Sep 27, 2016)

Offset Detailing said:


> Cheers DR!


No problem, it's nice to have people on here to inspire us and give us something to look up to. Hoping to be doing this sort of thing in a few years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

DRGloss said:


> No problem, it's nice to have people on here to inspire us and give us something to look up to. Hoping to be doing this sort of thing in a few years.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go for it and do your own thing! Many thanks.


----------

